# Folsom/Sacramento Area Group Rides on Thursday and Saturday's



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi everyone, like every other biker, I am sure you are glued to the tour, and in the spirit of the tour, we thought that a good ride would be the “Tour Around Folsom Lake”. This is a local classic with plenty of early climbing on Salmon Falls followed by a long gradual descent on Auburn-Folsom road for the return leg. This ride is geared for strong beginners, intermediate, and faster paced riders. 

Also, please note that there is a Thursday night ride for hill repeats meeting at the corner of Ironpoint/Folsom blvd on the bike trail at 5:20. Additionally, we will now meet one hour earlier for all Saturday morning rides through the summer (think cooler in the morning). Finally, the new calendar is posted at: http://www.onlinecycling.com/group_rides/Group_Rides.htm

Please bring and friend and we look forward to riding this weekend!

Saturday, July 16th

Bike Route: Description above 
Fast Paced Ride Group: Yes 
Moderate Paced Ride Group: Yes 
Slow Paced Ride Group: Yes 
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf. 
Route Distance: Approximately 52 Miles 
Route Terrain: Moderate Hills 
Starting Time: 6:45am, Riders will leave at 7:00am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food. 
Questions: Quinn @ 730-2003


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Quinn,

I'm interested in meeting up with you for the August 6 ride in the hills above Vacaville. I'm planning on hitting that same area that weekend to prepare for the Tour of Napa Valley. I'll give you a call as it gets closer.

Joe


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Sounds great Joe*



Rushfan said:


> Quinn,
> 
> I'm interested in meeting up with you for the August 6 ride in the hills above Vacaville. I'm planning on hitting that same area that weekend to prepare for the Tour of Napa Valley. I'll give you a call as it gets closer.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe, sounds great. A few friends did that ride recently, and while it was warm, they said it was one of the most scenic rides they have done. I am really looking forward to it. I look forward to riding with you.

Cheers,

-Q


----------

